# Unable to Unroot DROID3



## jreyes8564 (Dec 11, 2011)

So I used Pete's Motorola Root Tools to root my phone a week ago, and the phone became practically unusable. It would restart randomly, and immediately after restarting the "Setup Wizard" would have to force close constantly.

Attempting to use the Tool to unroot the phone, I receive this error:

"ERROR: /restore/ backup doesn't exist or is incomplete!

 These files must be downloaded and saved to your computer in a /restore/ subfolder"

Even after downloading the /system/app/ files, I cannot perform any of the functions. I've tried making the restore folder in several different places (within the support files of the program, on the computer desktop, and on the phone itself) and I get the same message every time. Is there a specific place I'm supposed to place the folder??

Sorry for not really knowing how to do this at all. Shouldn't have rooted in the first place, but what's done is done.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## nu2droid (Jun 28, 2011)

Select no to the option to restore system folders. It will unroot as is.
Did you de-bloat? Might want to re-bloat before unrooting.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Umm why'd you wanna unroot?? 
You can always factory reset 
(Power + M)
Scroll Down To Android Recovery
Scroll up to select
press up and down to activate menu
down to factory reset
power button for enter
scroll down to yes
wait until completed
Enjoy Bloatware and unrootedness / no memory (You'll lose all perosnal data .i.e, apps and passwords, you'll regain contacts after entering your gmail credentials)
Hope this helps​


----------



## jreyes8564 (Dec 11, 2011)

nu2droid said:


> Select no to the option to restore system folders. It will unroot as is.
> Did you de-bloat? Might want to re-bloat before unrooting.


i have tried this and this error appeared:

ERROR: adb could not be granted root access

Try again from the start, but if the problem continues, check your version
of Gingerbread -- hopefully you don't have a version where this exploit
was fixed.

what does this mean?


----------



## jreyes8564 (Dec 11, 2011)

EricErK said:


> Umm why'd you wanna unroot??
> You can always factory reset
> (Power + M)
> Scroll Down To Android Recovery
> ...


I have tried the factory reset before and it took almost 12 hours instead of 10 minutes (it stated this when i attempted to factory reset via settings). i had to take the battery out mid reset because i had no other phone. this probably sent me to place of no return.


----------



## nu2droid (Jun 28, 2011)

Did you do a nandroid by chance after you rooted?
If so, restore it, then try the unroot tool.

I had to do that when I replaced my 1st d3. Went to unroot and failed, after going nuts for a day, I tried that and it worked perfectly.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

jreyes8564 said:


> I have tried the factory reset before and it took almost 12 hours instead of 10 minutes (it stated this when i attempted to factory reset via settings). i had to take the battery out mid reset because i had no other phone. this probably sent me to place of no return.


You're doing it wrong... Sorry.. Follow my instructions it should take no more then 5


----------



## KaptinKrunK (Feb 20, 2012)

none of this worked for my problem

i get inconsistant uid every other boot its not rooted


----------



## nu2droid (Jun 28, 2011)

Where do you stand now? Ever fix it?


----------



## KaptinKrunK (Feb 20, 2012)

me no ill never fix that phone i think it has a malfunction in the hardware or virus


----------

